# Investment property for sale (3 Duplexes)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

3 Duplexes all have 2 beds and 1 full bath. Research reveals you can rent each unit for $500.00 per Month. That comes to $3,000.00 income per month if all 6 units are rented. All units have new flooring and are ready to be rented……

http://173cedartreepn.eproptours.com (link to the Property)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilhelmine said:


> Property investment business is becoming popular these days. More and more rich people choose to invest their money in real estate rather than in stocks or other activities. Still, there are many good trading platforms like Robinhood or Webull where you can buy stocks or crypto. I am not a professional in this field, but there are many specialists there that can find a way to help you.


sie haben viel erfahrung im Immobilienbereich?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

diese Immobilie wurde wahrscheinlich vor 12 jahren verkauft
hans


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> diese Immobilie wurde wahrscheinlich vor 12 jahren verkauft
> hans


Nein, aber er war vor 12 Jahren einem Urlaub


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

why is this in german?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> why is this in german?


It’s Jack fault he started it scold him.LOL! I’m outa here!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ich weiss nicht, but I could sure use a Hoffbrau about now.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I just get a message that says "Sorry, no tour was found for this property"!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

69Viking said:


> I just get a message that says "Sorry, no tour was found for this property"!


It was posted 11 years ago and some spammed dredged it up.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Whoops, guess I should have checked the original post posted date, thanks! I guess Jack is bored!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol, i re read the first post. the rent was only 500 bucks at the time. it would be about 1500 in todays market. dang..


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

viking, i told the robot that it was posted 12 years ago. the robot dug it up.
jack


----------

